# What do yall put on your red fish on the half shell



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

What seasoning do yall put on your red fish on the half shell?
How long to cook on gas grill on low or high?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

boones shake lemon and butter


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Salt pepper and Tonys. Seasoned melted butter for a sop to keep the fish moist. Cook until fish is flakey.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Salt, pepper, Tonys, and cover with pico-de-gallo


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Prudhomme's stuff ain't too bad then right at the end when the meat is starting to flake put some "Tiger Sauce" over the top.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

cajun seasoning. drown in butter. gas grill on high. cook on scales first. flip after a couple minutes. remove from grill after couple more minutes more and you're done.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

worceteshire, texjoy, garlic powder, black pepper, butter. low heat for 20+ mins


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

add trappey's jalapeno out of the jar with some of the juice after seasoning with lemon butter and lemon pepper


----------



## usantillana (Apr 2, 2006)

Salt, Peper, garlic powder, fresh sliced lemons, onions, and bell pepper. And drizzle on the butter.


NIce 4X2 hat vampire


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Melted butter, Italian dressing and special seasonings
cook on high scales down for 5-7 minutes


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

season salt, pepper few slices of onions, and two strips of bacon, for about 12 min.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try some butter , then picante sauce

or blue cheese salad dressing


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Tonys, melted butter with a little lemon juice, onion, bell pepper and towards the end of cooking I drizzle a little honey or malpe pancake syrup. Cook till flakey.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Melt butter and add garlic powder and fresh lime juice. Paint this mixture on raw fish. Sprinkle Tony's or Slap Your Mama and black pepper on top. Grill till flaky.

For an extra exotic kick, cover the above recipe with fresh mango salsa and grill. Your tounge will beat your brains out to get to that.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

butter, butter, butter and hit it with "fin and feather" rub. like it more than Tony's b/c to get the flavor where I want with Tony's it comes out too salty. scale side down til you see her get flaky.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I dust mine with some tonys and put on some homemade bbq sauce.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

this, maybe rub down with some olive oil, then some butter right before finished. I cook on high. the scales protect the meat well. like said before, til flakey.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I marinate them in spicy Italian for about 8-12 hours...squirt lemons and limes over the fillets...season with Zataran's etc...add butter, mushrooms, and artichoke hearts. I put them on the pit for about 20-25 minutes...squeezing limes and lemons on them about every 5 minutes and then put a bib on!!!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

jboogerfinger said:


> this, maybe rub down with some olive oil, then some butter right before finished. I cook on high. the scales protect the meat well. like said before, til flakey.


then, throw on sauteed shrimp and lump crab meat at the end!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Blacken redfish*



Pet Spoon said:


> then, throw on sauteed shrimp and lump crab meat at the end!


Hey pet spoon
1st filet both sides of redfish
2nd melt enough real unsalted butter in a boul.
3rd run the filet through the butter and sprinkle chef pauls
redfish season .
4th (do this outside) Because it will smoke a lot, and also
your neighbors will follow there noises right to your house. 
5th Heat a cast iron griddle flat side up untill it get's very hot
then put the filets on and watch out it may flame up, about
2 mins on each side

Cook some rice or mixed viggies
At the store in the seasoning ile, get 2 packs of bearnaise sauce
and a pack of cocktail shrimp , make the sauce add the shrimp .

on your plate make a bed of rice or veggies put redfish on rice and
pour sauce over fish , um um good. :cheers:


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*My bad*

sorry pet spoon i thought you were the one who posted how to cook redfish


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

Garlic butter, lightly sprinkle salt and pepper, half can roi-tel tomatoes with the cilantro and lime juice on each filet. lay on foil about 20 minutes till flakey


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

you can also add some bellpepper , fresh sliced shrooms , onion I like to place mine in heavy duty foil make a tent and throw it on the grill let it cook


----------



## marley (Aug 26, 2010)

*Best marinade ever!*

Once you try this you might not ever use anything else! I don't.
Great for half shell.

Redfish marinade:
1/2 cup oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 oz. Canadian Whiskey
2 cloves chrushed garlic

Marinade 2 hrs. to overnight
Place on hot grill.
The whiskey has something majical happen when it is cooked on a hot grill.

Please let me know if you think it is as good as we do.

Enjoy!


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Bohemian Favorite*

Layer of Italian dressing. Tony's seasoning. Squeeze a few limes over it. Layer of thin sliced sweet onion and layer of thin sliced tomatoes. Tomato makes all the difference.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

just Tony's until it's about half done, then I brush with garlic butter a couple of times.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

I started making em this way.... Get a sauce pan and melt a stick of butter in it. Add some Louisianna hot sauce to it until it turns orange. Add some lemon juice then slice up some cilantro and add. Finally add some miced garlic and a good serving of Tony C's to the mix. Brush on to redfish--> EAT. Works great on shrimp as well.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey pet spoon
> 1st filet both sides of redfish
> 2nd melt enough real unsalted butter in a boul.
> 3rd run the filet through the butter and sprinkle chef pauls
> ...


 Somebody has a Paul Prudhommes Louisianna Kitchen cook book.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

A lil Lemon rubbed on filet

Thai chili paste (or general tso) drizzled on filet

Paint with low sodium soy sauce

Thin Sliced onions

Thin Sliced shrooms

Medium Heat for approx 15-18 min....


Rice pilaf and a salad....Im hungry


----------



## charlieT (Jan 30, 2009)

garlic powder, soft butter, and lots of tabasco. brush fish, cook scale side down until meat flakes


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

juanpescado Salt, pepper, Tonys, and cover with pico-de-gallo



Have you tried it with the mango pico-de-gallo?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Lemon pepper and butter.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

At the last 5 minutes of grilling, put a thin layer of Mayonnaise on the fish. 

It sounds weird but it makes a smokey tarter sauce taste when it's done. Use your normal seasonings and add the mayonnaise at the end on a few pieces next time. 

Enjoy.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Salt pepper and Tonys. Seasoned melted butter for a sop to keep the fish moist. Cook until fish is flakey.


x2 ,and,
I like to hit it with a little lime juice just before I take it off...


----------



## r_bartholamew (May 13, 2008)

miracle whip , lemon pepper, tonys , parmesan and mozzarella cheese slices over the top let cook on grill over charcoal for 10 minutes then add cheese and take off when cheese is melted good


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I have been using this stuff lately. It's good on flounder also.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Try this one if you haven't before:
light coat of ranch
layer of french fried onions mixed with your favorite cheese(fresh parmesan is good)
favorite fish seasoning
make tinfoil packet leaving top open and grill scales down until easy to cut with fork.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

salt free lemon pepper, season salt, garlic powder, onion powder, cilantro, diced onions, butter and add pico de gallo about half way thru. I always cook it on the pit with mesquite for extra flavoring


----------

